# Worlds coolest smallest road bike saddlebag



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

Over the past 8 years it seems like I'm replacing the saddle bag on my road bike yearly from worn out zippers to velcro that's stops holding secure. I also don't like weighting down my jersey pockets either with a Co2 , tubes and multi tool. A few weeks ago I decided it was time to replace my bag again after the velcro came loose and snagged my bibs. I started looking at all the options for a small compact bag for my Tarmac and came across the Aeroclam from Cyckit.



The Aeroclam will hold 1 tube, Co2 and small air nozzle, 2 tire levers and a slimline multi tool plus it will never wear out.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

very interesting.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

I couldn't survive having a bag that small... But I do love the way it looks.


----------



## mrpercussive (Nov 18, 2015)

wished id seen this sooner... just bought a scicon elan last week


----------



## desaljs (Jun 5, 2015)

That looks very cool, but would be too small for me. Have had great luck with Jandd products.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

bellzisu said:


> I couldn't survive having a bag that small... But I do love the way it looks.


Yeah, I would need at least 2 of those to carry all my stuff. It's nice though.


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

A close up shot of the Aeroclam on my Specialized Toupe Pro saddle


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

nice find. very minimal and low profile. For those who want a seat bag, looks great.

though I prefer to use a stickypod now in a jersey pocket.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Pouch in jersey pocket for me too... No more saddlebags


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I carry my huge saddlebag as a badge of honor. I'm too old and slow to worry about being a Fred


----------



## faulker479 (Jan 12, 2015)

Where did you get the clam from? I looked it up online last night and it looks like they are in New Zealand. 

How is this Thread turning into a saddle bag vs non-saddle bag debate so quickly?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm not currently using a saddle bag but that is cool looking for sure. I might have to try one and see how it works out.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

I don't get it. Anything I'd put in that "Gucci" bag, I could just put in my jersey's back pockert.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

faulker479 said:


> Where did you get the clam from? I looked it up online last night and it looks like they are in New Zealand.
> 
> How is this Thread turning into a saddle bag vs non-saddle bag debate so quickly?


You can order them on ebay. You can also order them from their website.

Yes, they're in NZ so shipping is going to suck but they do what they can.

865bonneville2006 is the user name on ebay.

CYCKIT | Integrated Cycle Solutions. New Zealand based. is the website.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Notvintage said:


> I don't get it. Anything I'd put in that "Gucci" bag, I could just put in my jersey's back pockert.


Don't start the 'saddle bag/no saddle bag' argument again, jesus. There are obviously people that want to use a saddle bag. This is a nice option for them. If you don't use one, that's great. Neither do I, but this looks cool. If you don't have anything to add to the thread, just ignore it.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Notvintage said:


> I don't get it. Anything I'd put in that "Gucci" bag, I could just put in my jersey's back pockert.


Do you have water bottle cages? Are those redundant since you can carry 2 water bottles in your jersey? No thanks.

I use my jersey's pockets for quick access stuff, like food or placing arm warmers or gloves that I don't want on anymore. I like to have my tool kit/tubes/etc. on the bike, out of the way. Set it and forget it until needed.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Notvintage said:


> I don't get it. Anything I'd put in that "Gucci" bag, I could just put in my jersey's back pockert.


I don't get it. Anything I'd put in that "pocket" , I could just put in my saddle bag.

I don't generally use a saddle bag either but it's pretty easy to understand why people would use one instead of pockets or that it really doesn't matter how you carry stuff as long as it stays out of your spokes. And even use pocket carriers can make use of a good saddle bag for long rides where you carry a ton of food and might have to shed some clothing when it warms up.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a team car for that stuff.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Holy sh1t! $120 for that bag... $50 via website, is the seventy bucks for shipping?

I definitely want one and would pay $50, well I guess $60. I'm in NYC/NJ. If anybody wants to go a group buy 3-6 guys and have it shipped to an LBS or something, let me know and I'll reach out to them and ask how much to ship the box.

I was happy with my ScioCon Aeronaut for about a year and then the twist lock mechanism started ejecting the egg mid ride... happened twice now, both times had someone behind me. Now I can't trust it. I don't know what broke it but I did 2K miles with no issues and then bag came loose from twist lock three times in 200 miles. 

Sciconbags.com - Bike bags for winners since 1980 - Buy - Aeronaut Black - Scicon


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

No, the $120 comes with the saddle. The bags are $36.50 plus like $10 shipping to the us. They sell out when they list the bags on ebay, they should make a listing with multiple quantity. They like to talk to each buyer to determine the saddle and the proper fitting model.

[email protected] for email. Pat is quite responsive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

I think those $120 listings include a used saddle. I couldn't find an active listing for the aeroclam only, but a completed auction was less than $50 shipped from NZ.

edit-
MMs beat me to it.


----------



## Peter Lauridsen (Jun 22, 2013)

As to saddle bag or jersey pocket. I used to use a saddle bag, then I switched to sticky pod in jersey. I liked the look of no saddle bag. Also the rules state NO saddle bags so I went pocket. However, the only time I needed to use the sticky pod I could not open it, as my sweat essentially fused the zipper shut. Fortunately my phone worked. Needed to use pliers at home to open. I think the hell with the rules, I could use another saddle bag and might look into this option.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

that will make my butt look too big if I'm wearing black shorts.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> Don't start the 'saddle bag/no saddle bag' argument again, jesus. There are obviously people that want to use a saddle bag. This is a nice option for them. If you don't use one, that's great. Neither do I, but this looks cool. If you don't have anything to add to the thread, just ignore it.


Clearly you must be new here . Everyone has to give their opinion and derail the thread. It's public policy around these parts.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> Don't start the 'saddle bag/no saddle bag' argument again, jesus. There are obviously people that want to use a saddle bag. This is a nice option for them. If you don't use one, that's great. Neither do I, but this looks cool. If you don't have anything to add to the thread, just ignore it.


well for one thing, normal seat bags can block the seatpost mounted tail light. And in my case I use a Cycliq Fly6 taillight/camera which can't be used with most seat bags

but with this low profile clamshell bag, I could probably use it with a taillight or even my FLy6

And the clamshell looks like it sits secure instead of flopping side to side like many traditional seat bags.

plus it doesn't look uber fredlike, like many seat bags. In fact it kind of reminds me the tiny plastic ones from the 1970s

so the weaknesses of seat bags is rightfully part of the discussion, especially since this clamshell one helps overcomes such issues.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

BCSaltchucker said:


> well for one thing, normal seat bags can block the seatpost mounted tail light. And in my case I use a Cycliq Fly6 taillight/camera which can't be used with most seat bags
> 
> but with this low profile clamshell bag, I could probably use it with a taillight or even my FLy6


I had (almost) a similar problem with the Fly6 v2. It worked, but to take the Fly6 on and off I had to remove the seat strap from my Topeak Aero Wedge strap version. I just got a new topeak saddle rail mounted bag which fixed that problem.

Aesthetically, I do like this design, but on the other hand I leave an a$$ Saver on my bike year round and this doesn't look to be compatible as it completely closes off access to the rails.


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

They must be currently low on stock or something because I purchased mine from Pat on ebay for less than $50.00 with shipping.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

emailed Pat asking for paypal invoice. If anyone else in NYC is interested in doing a group buy PM me. I work right over the GWB and can meet right where the bike path lets out (by Strictly's bicycles).


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> Don't start the 'saddle bag/no saddle bag' argument again, jesus. There are obviously people that want to use a saddle bag. This is a nice option for them. If you don't use one, that's great. Neither do I, but this looks cool. If you don't have anything to add to the thread, just ignore it.


Boo-ya!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

ordered my aeroclam while you suckers were beating this dead horse. 

$47 bucks out the door to USA. ho ho ho! Merrrrry xmas to me (it doesn't take much).


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

What about crashing and landing on your back with all that crap in your jersey pockets? Seems risky.


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

9W9W < You will love it!


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Tschai said:


> What about crashing and landing on your back with all that crap in your jersey pockets? Seems risky.


Just ask Chris Horner. A can of coke in his back pocket gave him a broken rib when he crashed.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Yep. Looks like soft things only back there is the way to go.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

deviousalex said:


> Clearly you must be new here . Everyone has to give their opinion and derail the thread. It's public policy around these parts.


Well said. One can tell cxwrench doesn't get laid often. LOL


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Notvintage said:


> Well said. One can tell cxwrench doesn't get laid often. LOL


:mad2:


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

The words "cool" and "saddlebag" should never be in the same sentence.

A better way of wording it would be the "Least Fredly saddlebag".

PS. You only carry one spare tube?


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

I use the small Arundel. It looks about the same size and fits even more snug under the saddle.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

stanseven said:


> I use the small Arundel. It looks about the same size and fits even more snug under the saddle.


I use the Arundel Duo.
These guys who don't use saddle bags obviously only go on short rides. I need to keep 1 or 2 tubes in the bag, because my jersey pockets need to carry fuel for those 100-200 mile rides. Or sometimes to carry the arm and knee warmers when my 12 hour rides start in the cool morning hours.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DaveG said:


> I carry my huge saddlebag as a badge of honor. I'm too old and slow to worry about being a Fred


Other riders often criticize me for carrying too much. They usually shut up when I pass them on the next hill!  I can just hear them thinking "I got toasted by a Fred!" :lol:


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks clean. I carry the minimum amount of equipment as well, this neatens up the look. I got tired of stuffing gear in my jersey pockets, this way it's ready to go and I save time. I prefer the look of no bag, but function over form sometimes...


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

marathon marke said:


> I use the Arundel Duo.
> These guys who don't use saddle bags obviously only go on short rides. I need to keep 1 or 2 tubes in the bag, because my jersey pockets need to carry fuel for those 100-200 mile rides. Or sometimes to carry the arm and knee warmers when my 12 hour rides start in the cool morning hours.


You carry all your food and drink for a 100+ mile ride? How many water bottles is that, 6 or 7? We'd stop every couple of hours for drink and whatever sweet delectables the place had. We never carried more than two water bottles and wallet, spare tubes, but food never lasted long so we didn't have to carry much of that. Guess it depends on where you ride. Jersey pockets worked fine. 

Ok, a couple of us put the spare tube, levers, and multitool in a little seat pack.  I always though putting a flexible load under the saddle screwed up the ride of my nice Italian racing bike. It wasn't designed for loaded touring. I never thought it climbed as well with something hanging off the seat. It didn't rock side to side precisely when standing out of the saddle. So I put everything in the jersey pockets and left the saddle bag at home.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Apparently the current models don't fit the Fizik Arione saddle ...moving along.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Smaller and cheaper. 

Continental Tube Bag with Tube And Tyre Levers | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

ewitz said:


> Smaller and cheaper.
> 
> Continental Tube Bag with Tube And Tyre Levers | Chain Reaction Cycles


Very unobtrusive. Rider could stuff house keys and a credit in card in there too.


----------



## nycebo (Sep 30, 2015)

*Worlds Coolest, Smallest Roadbike Saddlebag*

Just got the Cyckit Aeroclam saddle bag recently and wanted to write in with some observations. It is without a doubt the sleekest form factor for a saddle bag that I've ever used. The quality of the construction is terrific, especially the way in which the bag can separate along the hinge to facilitate mounting and then later, loading. It took me a couple efforts to get the spare tire tube, mini tool, and co2 cartridge properly loaded but the YouTube video sorted me put in no time flat. The secret is to ensure that the mini tool is narrow enough to fit inside the saddle bag well. If not, the fit could be too snug. But, once everything is loaded properly, the case closes perfectly tight and more importantly, doesn't rattle. It probably wouldn't hold much else, but for my purposes, I just use the bag for flat and quick repairs.


In regards to the latch, it works well for me. The key is to wedge a finger in from the center and then just roll it left and right to unclasp the rubber strap. Easy peasy.


What I really love about the saddle is how great it looks installed. Sleek! My buddies at my LBS didn't even notice that I'd had it on. Too cool. And I don't feel anything rub against my thighs as I did with my old zippered saddle bags.
Finally, I would love to send out my appreciation to Pat and the team at Cyckit. Their customer service is second to none. I wanted a different colored fastener and they were eager to oblige. And their customer communication was near instantaneous. If anyone had any misgivings about ordering from across the globe, one needed worry at all. A top flight company with a great product and great staff at a fair price (delivered to the US for around 40-45 USD).


Thanks again to them. And now, time to order another one for my other bike!

PS - included a photo of my bike below so you could see how it looked. Sorry if it's hard to make out the saddle bag, but that's just it...it's hard to make out since it's snug under the saddle!


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

Glad to see another Aeroclam from Cyckit!


----------

